#   >   >   >   .   . 8 ,

## _

: , ,      .     , ,   .    .
  ,   .      ,   .    .      : !
    .    , ,         .   ,            .  :1: 
   .     ,     ,        .     :         .    :     .
      :  ,     ..  -     ,       .
    , ,  ,              .  ,     .
      : http://www.usynovite.ru/child/?id=97i3o-2fzca http://www.usynovite.ru/child/?id=97i3o-2ft0q.       .       .    ,       .
      : http://www.usynovite.ru/child/?id=97i3o-2fmp6.
:

----------


## _

:    (     -     ).     -  . ,   ,    ,  .  :1:

----------


## _

.

----------


## _

.     ,     :
"      ,    ,      ,     😊      ,     .      :    ,  ,    , 😊     ,  .      .           .       ".

----------


## _

:
    .   ,          - , ,  .  ,      ,  .      ,    .    ,      ,   :      ...  :3: )

----------


## _

.   - ,    .

----------


## _

8 .

----------


## _

"".  :
"  ,        !    .  ,   !  :1: "


    - ,   ,  -   .  ,    .   ,   !

----------


## _



----------


## _

"".     .  :050:  :1:

----------

